# Showering w/ Hav?



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Wasn't there someone on the forum who does this? My fur-kids are so dirty everyday! The weather here has been ick and the ground is made of clay. So just imagine Bonnie Lass is now an orange dog :frusty: that smells like dust. I can't keep bathing her -- won't it mess up her skin oils? Can I just rinse her and Duncan with water in the shower with me?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We bathe our havs in the shower. We have one of those nozzles that can be hand held. Hubby does the bathing and I do the drying. I have done both for one dog when I had a mess to clean.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Donna,

If it's just a matter of dust, can't you just brush it out??

I know...you could vaccum them ound: ...JUST JOKING!!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I give my havs a shower with me. I hold Lulu because she is so small and I put Vinny on the shower seat and use the hose nozzle thingy. (Of course one hav at a time....) I don't see why you couldn't just rinse them off in the shower. I would if I were you. I'm not sure how much shampooing is too much. I usually try to wait and do it about every 2 weeks although it seems like they are always dirty!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Donna,
> 
> If it's just a matter of dust, can't you just brush it out??
> 
> I know...you could vaccum them ound: ...JUST JOKING!!!!!


Diane. ound: ound: You are such a riot.

Donna, I do spot treatments on Houston. Just his feet, butt, etc when needed until he goes to the groomer.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie and Austin had their shower with me today!! One at a time and either my DH or the son comees with the towel!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

When I wash Sierra, I am with her in the tub, using a hand held showerhead...

I think the problem of you having a shower with the dog is a bit problematic because of the soap you use for humans which has a different PH-value....I would first rinse the dog....and when the dog is ready, shower yourself....


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Donna, if you don't want to use water constantly to clean up, I recommend Veterinarain's Best Waterlss Dog Bath Foam. I use it daily to clean Benji and Lizzie's paws and other parts. Lizzie has a pig gene in her which MAKES her romp in everthing I lable "Dirty". I couldn't do without this great product. It smells nice too.

http://store.vetsbest.com/shopshampoos.html#dogbathfoam


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know where you have problems.... You have a dirty dog, you have a bathroom, you have shampoo, you have conditioner, you have towels.. Try it!!!!

Our dogs have to take a shower whenever it is necessary...


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

well up until just now, before reading this, I questioned my sanity when I thought about putting Pebbles in the shower with me ....
Sometimes if Pebbles isn't really dirty I just rinse her off with plain water.

Roe


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I put Tessa in the shower with me for her full baths, using the hand held shower head. I can hold her closer to me and she doesn't mind it as much. I use Pantene on her. But for butt and paw baths or to clean mulch off her belly after a RLH I put her in the tub and use the hand held shower head. Sometimes I dilute the shampoo so as to not irritate her skin. But if she's dirty then she gets bathed...I can't stand a dog that isn't clean and smelling nice.


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll have to get one of those hand held shower heads. I bend over the bathtub and bathe Pebbles and it makes my back hurt after a while. I use oatmeal shampoo on her. IT makes her nice and soft. She has curly hair and it is hard to manage at times. She is always nice and clean but most days I have to stick her in the sink and wash her paws off. She loves the snow we have here, the deeper the more she likes it. 

Roe


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Either myself or my DH take Squirt into the shower for her baths. I think she gets cleaner than when I give her a bath in the sink.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Never tried the shower, but Marley took a bath with me yesterday - NOT PLANNED....I was in the tub reading a book...he climbs onto the box that is standing next to the tub, then up on the side...as he starts carefully walking around the side, he of course slips and falls in...sheer terror on his part followed....I lifted him out...he shakes and puts the bathroom under water...runs like hell bouncing of the walls...fun times <g>


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Donna,
> 
> If it's just a matter of dust, can't you just brush it out??
> 
> I know...you could vaccum them ound: ...JUST JOKING!!!!!


Diane~ Don't laugh, we really did used to vacuum our little mutt, Cinder. He had that short straight fur that didn't brush or comb out very well (think Lab or Dalmation). I had a Kerby vacuum that had an attachment that worked very well for the job (Gotta love those Kerby's they do everything!). You know, he never did like the vacuum very much. ound:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I did this when he was a puppy but now that he's grown and hates baths it's too hard to do...lol. I'd wash him with his shampoo and let him chill out afterwards on the outside of where the water hit and I'd wash myself. 

It was easier when I could hold him easily in one hand and bathe with the other. No go anymore.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I shower with Winston! He was just staring at me through the glass one day like he always does and I was thinking how I really needed to bathe him next and thought hmmm....so I grabbed him and he joined me. He didn't enjoy it nearly as much as DH. LOL. But it's quick and easy. Now when he waits for me to finish showering, he's always wondering if that door is going to open! You can see the fear in his eyes. ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have always put Quincy in the kitchen sink. It is fast and easy for me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Those of you who shower with your little boys like Trish might have to go to the Warning....Really Gross Question... thread next 

I do the kitchen sink too!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Those of you who shower with your little boys like Trish might have to go to the Warning....Really Gross Question... thread next


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The hand held shower head works great! Rufus gets his bath in the tub/shower. I don't jump in with him though! 

Gross question???


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes I am going to get one of those hand held shower things. I know it will make it a lot easier for the rinsing part. she stays real nicely for it though but it takes so long. 

Roe


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I've considered it but never tried it....a little scared it might be a disaster!


----------

